# TSS verses Longbeard Beard 20 gauge



## DRBugman85 (Jan 30, 2021)

Took my 20 gauge to the range, Apex & Federal tss 7 - 9 shot, 40 yards,Jebs,Tightwad,KICKS GT. Both the 7 and 9s did the job through  all 3 chokes, But for this 870 the LONGBEARD & KICKS GT HAMMERS,  Point of aim to point of impact dead on,Apex and Federal make a good thing it can and will kill turkeys(at 7-8 $ @ shot) the Longbeard performed as good are better in little Meat gun. I'm keep this tss as back up or trade it for LONGBEARD XR 20 Gauge #6


----------



## TomC (Jan 30, 2021)

I can tell you that out to 35 yards or so Longbeard XR#6 in my little Rem 870 youth 20 Gauge will roll them! I had a lot of luck with Longbeard XR in a 12 Gauge and figured I'd need to switch to TSS when I made the full time switch to turkey hunting with a 20 Gauge a few years back but it ain't necessary.


----------



## Ihunt (Jan 30, 2021)

The long beard is a great load that patterns well but it’s still lead shot and because of that will not hold the down range energy the TSS will. If you let them get within range of the LB you will be well pleased but if you try and stretch your barrel or hunt birds that hang up you’ll want the TSS.

Good luck. It opens soon.


----------



## Permitchaser (Jan 30, 2021)

7&8s are for quail turkeys need 6 or 5 shot


----------



## DRBugman85 (Jan 30, 2021)

Permitchaser said:


> 7&8s are for quail turkeys need 6 or 5 shot


I agree.


----------



## antharper (Jan 30, 2021)

As long as they make them longbeards are all I’ll ever shoot or need !


----------



## DRBugman85 (Jan 30, 2021)

Ihunt said:


> The long beard is a great load that patterns well but it’s still lead shot and because of that will not hold the down range energy the TSS will. If you let them get within range of the LB you will be well pleased but if you try and stretch your barrel or hunt birds that hang up you’ll want the TSS.
> 
> Good luck. It opens soon.


I never stretch any shot I shoot  he's  inside my  40 yard  limit with the 12 or 20 gauge . I will not chance it, I was taught better by a old master a long time ago.


----------



## DRBugman85 (Jan 30, 2021)

antharper said:


> As long as they make them longbeards are all I’ll ever shoot or need !


I just wanted to try the new rage with tss, LONGBEARD XR is my turkey load ........


----------



## DRBugman85 (Jan 30, 2021)

TomC said:


> I can tell you that out to 35 yards or so Longbeard XR#6 in my little Rem 870 youth 20 Gauge will roll them! I had a lot of luck with Longbeard XR in a 12 Gauge and figured I'd need to switch to TSS when I made the full time switch to turkey hunting with a 20 Gauge a few years back but it ain't necessary.


My 3rd season with my 20 gauge and Longbeard whacks them to 40 no problem.The plus is carrying the light 20 around all day, ya see I'm old .


----------



## Buford_Dawg (Jan 31, 2021)

Ordered a box of LB 20 #6 shot the other day.  Been using Fed Heavy 7s, but getting low on them, so thought I would try the LB XR and see how it compares.


----------



## Permitchaser (Jan 31, 2021)

Last year I was looking for a 12 gauge shell that wouldn't kick as bad as my 3 1\2" out of my Mossburg pump, with a Primos Tightwad  choke. I found some Remington extra - hard lead Nitro Turkey #5, 2 3\4.
 My grandson shot it at a Turkey target and 30 yds. Less kick and massive shot in the center. I'm sure they make them in 3" 20 gauge. That's the ticket!


----------



## SC Hunter (Jan 31, 2021)

If I am able to stumble up on 10 or so boxes of them for a decent price I'll buy them and try them. If they don't work I'll sell them if they do work I'll stack them with the others.

I bought a bunch of hevi13 #7's a few years back and had gotten down to 3 boxes so I just stocked back up when I caught some on sale with free shipping when this Covid first started. The hevishot is rough on turkeys out of my youth model 870 past 40 but I don't ever shoot past 40 although I do like the little extra room for misjudging distance.


----------



## Beagler282 (Jan 31, 2021)

I only use the Longbeard shells in my 12 guage. They have proven themselves time after time so no reason to think they won't do a good job in a 20 guage. I bought some TSS to give them a try this year as well in 20 guage. I certainly like the price of the Longbeard shells over the TSS.


----------



## buckpasser (Jan 31, 2021)

Permitchaser said:


> 7&8s are for quail turkeys need 6 or 5 shot



In terms of lead, you are correct. In terms of tungsten I couldn’t disagree more.  I’d hate to go back and disappoint all those turkeys I’ve killed these past years with that little bitty pixy dust by telling them they really weren’t dead.


----------



## Permitchaser (Jan 31, 2021)

Beagler282 said:


> I only use the Longbeard shells in my 12 guage. They have proven themselves time after time so no reason to think they won't do a good job in a 20 guage. I bought some TSS to give them a try this year as well in 20 guage. I certainly like the price of the Longbeard shells over the TSS. View attachment 1063482


Those XR will work but I can't understand why they would sell TSS in #9. Have you seen how small #9 are. I don't even use them for quail.  I quail hunt almost every weekend and use #7 1/2


----------



## bfriendly (Jan 31, 2021)

I found the longbeard X-ray in 5 & 6 and the price was great so I got them. They pattern better than anything else so far. I am not paying the tss price just to see....I already know I don’t need them . If I ever start carrying a .410, I may switch


----------



## GLS (Jan 31, 2021)

There's no comparing #9 TSS with #9 lead.  Some of us are over 10 years using #9 and smaller and the penetration and density of pattern is overwhelming to the central nervous system of a turkey shot in the head/neck region.  It will also break large bones if a stray hits a wing.  Yes, it's expensive, but in the right hands, it is superior to any lead load available with the added advantage of reliable lethality in subgauges at ethical ranges.  The cost of shotgun shells at any price is the cheapest expense I have in a turkey season not counting TP.  Gil


----------



## Beagler282 (Jan 31, 2021)

Permitchaser said:


> Those XR will work but I can't understand why they would sell TSS in #9. Have you seen how small #9 are. I don't even use them for quail.  I quail hunt almost every weekend and use #7 1/2


I seen a guy shoot a bird last yr I know was every bit of 80 yds with the #9 tss and dropped him like a hammer. His head was mush. It made me a believer.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jan 31, 2021)

Ole Hawglips schooled me on #9 TSS. He guided me in setting up a .410 O/U. Once I had the right choke in the gun I was amazed at the density of a 40 yd pattern from the little gun.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jan 31, 2021)

Beagler282 said:


> I seen a guy shoot a bird last yr I know was every bit of 80 yds with the #9 tss and dropped him like a hammer. His head was mush. It made me a believer.


I was there and seen it too. ?


----------



## Permitchaser (Jan 31, 2021)

80 yds.?  I've killed Turkey's out to 50 yds. With my 12 gauge and #5-6 but 80 yds. With #9. I may be a crumugen


----------



## antharper (Jan 31, 2021)

Beagler282 said:


> I seen a guy shoot a bird last yr I know was every bit of 80 yds with the #9 tss and dropped him like a hammer. His head was mush. It made me a believer.


Probably a soft headed jake ?


----------



## buckpasser (Jan 31, 2021)

Permitchaser said:


> 80 yds.?  I've killed Turkey's out to 50 yds. With my 12 gauge and #5-6 but 80 yds. With #9. I may be a crumugen



Don’t doubt it PC. It’s bad stuff. Don’t think about it terms of lead. It’s nearly twice as dense. Think wiffle ball vs golf ball.


----------



## XIronheadX (Jan 31, 2021)

Is this the point where y'all start arguing about 80 yd shots?


----------



## buckpasser (Jan 31, 2021)

XIronheadX said:


> Is this the point where y'all start arguing about 80 yd shots?



Yes.


----------



## ol bob (Jan 31, 2021)

I used a 3 1/2 #4 for years and 1 5/8 oz TSS #9 in a 20ga made a believer out of me never looked back.


----------



## Beagler282 (Jan 31, 2021)

Permitchaser said:


> 80 yds.?  I've killed Turkey's out to 50 yds. With my 12 gauge and #5-6 but 80 yds. With #9. I may be a crumugen


Yeah I know that sounds far fetched but it did happen like that. I shot one at 35 and the other bird took off running away across the field. My buddy laid him out with 3 1/2" #9 tss.


----------



## Permitchaser (Jan 31, 2021)

buckpasser said:


> Don’t doubt it PC. It’s bad stuff. Don’t think about it terms of lead. It’s nearly twice as dense. Think wiffle ball vs golf ball.


So my big red banana 3 1/2" shell with #6 shot is a wiffle ball and 20 gauge 3" # 9 are golf balls. Ok that makes it simple. Now I get it.


----------



## buckpasser (Jan 31, 2021)

deast1988 said:


> The 20ga load in #6, from Longbeard is 1000fps. Ballistics show that it gives lead enough penetration to around 37yds. You shoot over that range, it’s not a matter of if only a matter of when you loose a bird.
> 
> People that know more then me about this but 1180fps #9 18g/cc Is lethal to 72yds.
> 
> Those lil #9s out of a TSS load hit like #4.5 shot. And you can put a whole lot more pellets in the air.



Plus less wind drag and less resistance once in the flesh/bone. Whole different animal.  My Dad introduced me many years ago. I was skeptical but tried them. Shot a Tom at a measured 41 yards first. I dissected the head and found only holes (and a bunch of them).  The only pellet I found was a flyer that had gone through the thick part of the breast and lodged under the skin on the far side. Maybe 7”-8” of penetration.


----------



## buckpasser (Jan 31, 2021)

Permitchaser said:


> So my big red banana 3 1/2" shell with #6 shot is a wiffle ball and 20 gauge 3" # 9 are golf balls. Ok that makes it simple. Now I get it.



Seriously. It matters not what shot shell they launch from.  Assuming you have a known center on POI, a proper choke, individual shot at their individual velocity and total shot count is really all that matters, wouldn’t you agree?  If you’re just Joshing me, let me know, but I’d much rather shoot a .20 with # 9.5 TSS than anything lead could be had in for a 12 or a 10.

I’ve been trying to get my Dad go load me up some #2-4 that I could use for buckshot. I killed a big coyote over 40 yards several years ago and he fell over like a .270 smacked him.


----------



## ol bob (Jan 31, 2021)

Anyone that thinks a TSS #9 want kill a turkey take a 3 1/2 #5 lead and shoot a piece of roofing tin at 40 yards then shoot a TSS #9 at the same distance and judge for your self.


----------



## 280 Man (Jan 31, 2021)

TSS #9 shot in a 20 ga is OUTSTANDING. TSS is heavier than lead, more round and because of this carries more energy and that equals better penetration. And as one said, you get a heck of a lot pellets in a shotshell. That's the beauty of these shells.


----------



## Bubba_1122 (Jan 31, 2021)

I can’t help but wonder how many shells you guys shoot at turkeys each year (especially those talking about how much TSS costs). 

It’s not like hunting ducks where you shoot 3 shots at every bird (even if you hit the bird with the first shot). 

I shoot 1 to 3 shells a year at turkeys (though occasionally I might need an extra). I plan to take a trip to Florida this year so might have to shoot an extra.  If a TSS shell costs 4 or 5 dollars more than other type of shells how much have you really wasted to have such an effective weapon. $10? $20? I waste a lot more on a lot less.

For those that question the effectiveness I’ve shot a number of birds with a 410 and a 28 gauge with TSS. I’ve also taken some kids to shoot their first birds with the 28. Longest they’ve shot was 47 yards (sure hoping my grandson gets his first with the 410 this year).


----------



## DynamicDennis (Feb 1, 2021)

Made the switch to a 20ga for this year, got my O/U patterned this weekend. First time shooting the TSS, bought the Apex #8 shot. Unbelievable how much shot there is on target at 40yds, I believe under 20 it may take a head clean off. Hope to find out soon. Come on youth season


----------



## cowhornedspike (Feb 1, 2021)

deast1988 said:


> It’s physics and payloads with tss!
> 
> #6 though less shot from a 20ga at 1000fps will have the same exact energy as a 12ga 3.5in #6 at 1000fps.
> 
> ...


----------



## frankwright (Feb 1, 2021)

I have never tried the TSS. I have watched comparison videos and it does seem pretty awesome but I can't get past the almost $9 per shell. 
Sure you only use a few shells a year after you get all sighted in,but  still $9.
Maybe one day I will break down and try some in my 20ga, stranger things have happened!


----------



## DRBugman85 (Feb 1, 2021)

Bubba_1122 said:


> I can’t help but wonder how many shells you guys shoot at turkeys each year (especially those talking about how much TSS costs).
> 
> It’s not like hunting ducks where you shoot 3 shots at every bird (even if you hit the bird with the first shot).
> 
> ...


I miss a LOT so it could be expensive for me,I'm old as dirt and can't see past 10 yards anymore ?


----------



## CroMagnum (Feb 1, 2021)

Buford_Dawg said:


> Ordered a box of LB 20 #6 shot the other day.  Been using Fed Heavy 7s, but getting low on them, so thought I would try the LB XR and see how it compares.


Where'd you order the LBs from.  Looks like a lot of retailers don't have them in stock yet


----------



## Buford_Dawg (Feb 1, 2021)

Bass Pro had them a couple weeks back.


----------



## cowhornedspike (Feb 1, 2021)

frankwright said:


> I have never tried the TSS. I have watched comparison videos and it does seem pretty awesome but I can't get past the almost $9 per shell.
> Sure you only use a few shells a year after you get all sighted in,but  still $9.
> Maybe one day I will break down and try some in my 20ga, stranger things have happened!



I load my own.  I shoot a lot of shells testing different chokes and gauges and getting my guns sighted in. 

I built a shot trap to catch the shot and use it over.  TSS shot is so hard that it does not deform when shot and the recycled shot is just as good as new shot so in reality there is very little cost in my shooting.  

The only shot that I loose is what is fired at turkeys...can't recover that


----------



## CroMagnum (Feb 1, 2021)

frankwright said:


> I have never tried the TSS. I have watched comparison videos and it does seem pretty awesome but I can't get past the almost $9 per shell.
> Sure you only use a few shells a year after you get all sighted in,but  still $9.
> Maybe one day I will break down and try some in my 20ga, stranger things have happened!


I'm with you on that.  I WANT to try them in my 12 gauge but getting it patterned will take a almost a full box of shells so that's apprx $60 just to pattern leaving me two shells for the season. I have been known to blow money but jeez 12 bucks per shell is kinda hard to swallow


----------



## cowhornedspike (Feb 1, 2021)

CroMagnum said:


> I'm with you on that.  I WANT to try them in my 12 gauge but getting it patterned will take a almost a full box of shells so that's apprx $60 just to pattern leaving me two shells for the season. I have been known to blow money but jeez 12 bucks per shell is kinda hard to swallow



The beauty of TSS and the goal when it was developed was to be able to shoot the smaller gauges and be more effective than regular turkey shells in the larger gauges.  If you are going to shoot a 12ga then I would just suggest shooting Longbeard ammo and be happy with that.


----------



## CroMagnum (Feb 1, 2021)

cowhornedspike said:


> The beauty of TSS and the goal when it was developed was to be able to shoot the smaller gauges and be more effective than regular turkey shells in the larger gauges.  If you are going to shoot a 12ga then I would just suggest shooting Longbeard ammo and be happy with that.


You make a good point that I cannot even argue with. Thanks for snapping me baack to reality..lol


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 1, 2021)

I use both. TSS open areas and long beards in the woods. The tss shoot so tight I have missed at close ranges. So I carry both.


----------



## bfriendly (Feb 1, 2021)

I don’t doubt it’s effectiveness, but I should be able to kill a bird with the longbeards that are patterning well in my 12ga.  I’ve seen what tss does out of a 410 and no doubt it’s the real deal.........im just glad there are budget friendly alternatives. So I guess tss wins in the versus dept for overall effectiveness but the longbeard wins hands down in the budget dept.........I call it a tie


----------



## Ruger#3 (Feb 1, 2021)

bfriendly said:


> I don’t doubt it’s effectiveness, but I should be able to kill a bird with the longbeards that are patterning well in my 12ga.  I’ve seen what tss does out of a 410 and no doubt it’s the real deal.........im just glad there are budget friendly alternatives. So I guess tss wins in the versus dept for overall effectiveness but the longbeard wins hands down in the budget dept.........I call it a tie



It‘s like many other passionate discussions here, why does anyone have to be wrong.
Hunt the way you want, shoot what you like, let the other fella enjoy his hunt his way.
In truth, I use it for the lighter gun. I’m getting older and a 5lb .410 makes the day more enjoyable than the Benelli 12.


----------



## Beagler282 (Feb 1, 2021)

CroMagnum said:


> Where'd you order the LBs from.  Looks like a lot of retailers don't have them in stock yet


Mack's Prairie Wings.


----------



## Ihunt (Feb 1, 2021)

Killed a double last year with a single shot 410 and a little TSS #9 shell.


----------



## NCMTNHunter (Feb 1, 2021)

cowhornedspike said:


> The beauty of TSS and the goal when it was developed was to be able to shoot the smaller gauges and be more effective than regular turkey shells in the larger gauges.  If you are going to shoot a 12ga then I would just suggest shooting Longbeard ammo and be happy with that.



This^

After watching my daughter pulverize turkey heads for a few years with a 7/8 oz load of #9 TSS from a 20 ga, I feel like turkey hunting with a 3.5" 12ga is like bringing a cannon to a mouse hunt.


----------



## GLS (Feb 1, 2021)

Kyle Smith sold TSS kits over a dozen years ago for 12 and 20 ga.  He's the man who commercially started the use of TSS for ducks and geese.  The shot in the component kits was #7 TSS and had all but the powder in the kits.  The 20 ga. recipe was 1 oz. with 1235 fps giddy-up. Here's what it does out of my 5 lbs. Savage 220A 20 ga. single-shot factory full at 40  yards with #9.  A man, woman or child could hunt a lifetime of turkeys with this load and kill a pile of birds.


----------



## Gaswamp (Feb 1, 2021)

GLS said:


> Kyle Smith sold TSS kits over a dozen years ago for 12 and 20 ga.  He's the man who commercially started the use of TSS for ducks and geese.  The shot in the component kits was #7 TSS and had all but the powder in the kits.  The 20 ga. recipe was 1 oz. with 1235 fps giddy-up. Here's what it does out of my 5 lbs. Savage 220A 20 ga. single-shot factory full at 40  yards with #9.  A man, woman or child could hunt a lifetime of turkeys with this load and kill a pile of birds.
> View attachment 1063750


nice shotgun


----------



## Beagler282 (Feb 1, 2021)

GLS said:


> Kyle Smith sold TSS kits over a dozen years ago for 12 and 20 ga.  He's the man who commercially started the use of TSS for ducks and geese.  The shot in the component kits was #7 TSS and had all but the powder in the kits.  The 20 ga. recipe was 1 oz. with 1235 fps giddy-up. Here's what it does out of my 5 lbs. Savage 220A 20 ga. single-shot factory full at 40  yards with #9.  A man, woman or child could hunt a lifetime of turkeys with this load and kill a pile of birds.
> View attachment 1063750


I have to ask this question but when I look at that pattern from the TSS and I've seen it with lots of other folks patterns as well with TSS but there are a lot of pellets spreading out and not holding tight that makes me wonder the damage it does to the bird and the meat. I have eaten turkey breast before that had lead shot in it but that looks like it would have a bunch of TSS in it and I sure don't want to bite into that hard steel. Has this been a problem for anyone???


----------



## cowhornedspike (Feb 1, 2021)

No sir.  In my experience having shot at least 30 birds with it is that it goes all the way through the turkey no matter where it hits.  I have never found a pellet in the breast meat.  Probably would have some stay in the meat if you were shooting a bird at extreme ranges but I try to keep my shots to 45yds or below.
I load my 410 shells with #10 so I try to keep it at less than 40 because beyond that the 10 shot is getting below the 100% kill certainty point that I won't intentionally shoot past.


----------



## GLS (Feb 1, 2021)

Beagler, that's a good question and for the most part, I agree with cowhornedspike.
You don't want to bite one of these pellets.  I carefully examine for blood trails in search of shot to make sure none are imbedded.  I have found a shot or two in the meat on occasion, but rarely.   They are usually passed through and are sometimes trapped below the skin on the off side.   I shoot them in close, under 40 yards.  I also make strips about a half inch thick and hold up to the kitchen window when it's bright outside and can see through the translucent backlit strip.  To make strips, I use a Hi Mountain jerky board which has raised sides for the knife to slide over with the half breast pressed downwards with a small board.  The photo below shows the board and knife I use to make strips or bits for frying, jerky and pot pies, etc.  Gil


----------



## buckpasser (Feb 1, 2021)

GLS said:


> Beagler, that's a good question and for the most part, I agree with cowhornedspike.
> You don't want to bite one of these pellets.  I carefully examine for blood trails in search of shot to make sure none are imbedded.  I have found a shot or two in the meat on occasion, but rarely.   They are usually passed through and are sometimes trapped below the skin on the off side.   I shoot them in close, under 40 yards.  I also make strips about a half inch thick and hold up to the kitchen window when it's bright outside and can see through the translucent backlit strip.  To make strips, I use a Hi Mountain jerky board which has raised sides for the knife to slide over with the half breast pressed downwards with a small board.  The photo below shows the board and knife I use to make strips or bits for frying, jerky and pot pies, etcView attachment 1063801.  Gil



That’s slick!


----------



## DynamicDennis (Feb 2, 2021)

Here is #8 TSS 20ga at 40yds.  First time shooting, was extremely impressed. 20Ga CZ O/U with Carlson Turkey choke


----------



## PharmHunter (Feb 2, 2021)

Permitchaser said:


> 7&8s are for quail turkeys need 6 or 5 shot


No, no they don't.


----------



## PharmHunter (Feb 2, 2021)

Ruger#3 said:


> Ole Hawglips schooled me on #9 TSS. He guided me in setting up a .410 O/U. Once I had the right choke in the gun I was amazed at the density of a 40 yd pattern from the little gun.



Absolutely.  Loaded 10's last season as well, but I have found the 9.5's to really be the .410 sweet spot.


----------



## Gator89 (Feb 2, 2021)

DynamicDennis said:


> Here is #8 TSS 20ga at 40yds.  First time shooting, was extremely impressed. 20Ga CZ O/U with Carlson Turkey choke



I use Carlson chokes also, great products.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Feb 2, 2021)

PharmHunter said:


> Absolutely.  Loaded 10's last season as well, but I have found the 9.5's to really be the .410 sweet spot.



Thanks for the info!


----------



## buckpasser (Feb 2, 2021)

PharmHunter said:


> Absolutely.  Loaded 10's last season as well, but I have found the 9.5's to really be the .410 sweet spot.



What was the downfall of the #10s in .410?


----------



## PharmHunter (Feb 10, 2021)

buckpasser said:


> What was the downfall of the #10s in .410?



No real downfall at all, and I'll still shoot the 10's I have loaded.  Just found the 9.5's to perform the best with nice even patterns etc. out of my guns.  Apex 9.5 loads also seem to be the best commercial 410 load.
I can attest that the 10's will kill a gobbler stone dead at 20 yards.


----------



## MesquiteHeat (Feb 10, 2021)

20 yards Pharm.... They don't want to hear that. You hurt a mans feelings when he sits on top of strutter decoys and cracks off 60 yard shots to think about you killing them at 20 with a rabbit gun and no decoy.  Starting to see why so many are bitter....


----------



## PharmHunter (Feb 10, 2021)

MesquiteHeat said:


> 20 yards Pharm.... They don't want to hear that. You hurt a mans feelings when he sits on top of strutter decoys and cracks off 60 yard shots to think about you killing them at 20 with a rabbit gun and no decoy.  Starting to see why so many are bitter....



lol...Yeah I don't come on here a ton but was just browsing some salty threads on the topic.  I load my own shells because I enjoy it and shoot TSS because it's the best stuff out there imo.  I pattern all of my guns and am fully aware of what they are capable of.  That being said, I'd never consider shooting a turkey past 40 yards on purpose with any gauge, shell, or shot type.  That's not turkey hunting the way I like to do it.

I love the stuff.  TSS isn't to blame.  Someone using it for ridiculous yardages is to blame for their own stupidity.  You will still wound or kill and not find more birds than you pick up at 60,70,80 yards (it's even weird to type those numbers).  I know the capabilities, but the ethics of our sport would dictate otherwise for most, I hope.


----------



## buckpasser (Feb 10, 2021)

MesquiteHeat said:


> 20 yards Pharm.... They don't want to hear that. You hurt a mans feelings when he sits on top of strutter decoys and cracks off 60 yard shots to think about you killing them at 20 with a rabbit gun and no decoy.  Starting to see why so many are bitter....



Most of the bitterness has been from the pb for lifers I think.  People that shoot AND UNDERSTAND TSS are normally a cut above the rest because they were traditionally self loading and diligent in patterning their gun of choice prior to hunting with it. I’d rather a hunter kill a Tom grave yard dead at 50 with any gun and shell combo than spray and pray at 25, but that’s just me...


----------



## buckpasser (Feb 10, 2021)

PharmHunter said:


> No real downfall at all, and I'll still shoot the 10's I have loaded.  Just found the 9.5's to perform the best with nice even patterns etc. out of my guns.  Apex 9.5 loads also seem to be the best commercial 410 load.
> I can attest that the 10's will kill a gobbler stone dead at 20 yards.



My kids hunt with a .410 with 9.5s too.  I know 20 is very doable. I was thinking we still had over 100 in 10” at 30 as well, but I can’t remember for sure.


----------



## MesquiteHeat (Feb 10, 2021)

Understand it fairly well, been loading my own for several years. Also know a 50yd shot isn't ethical nor for me, 25yds it's like a feather protecting surgery though. If you're praying and spraying at 25yds something else is wrong, that causes bitterness


----------



## buckpasser (Feb 10, 2021)

MesquiteHeat said:


> Understand it fairly well, been loading my own for several years. Also know a 50yd shot isn't ethical nor for me, 25yds it's like a feather protecting surgery though. If you're praying and spraying at 25yds something else is wrong, that causes bitterness



That wasn’t directed at you, sorry if it sounded that way.  I’ve seen quite a few people miss the 25 yard shot that would have killed at 40 simply because their shotgun doesn’t have a known POI, or a POI that does not match their POA. At 40 the pattern would have opened substantially. My point is that TSS or any hand load guys usually dial their guns in well ahead of season. 

My other point is that the bitterness I’ve seen is from old dogs stuck in the lead rut.


----------



## MesquiteHeat (Feb 10, 2021)

At some point it becomes ethical and responsible. Friend cut apart a MagBlend years ago in 3.5" and when we saw that almost all were 7s and not much else it changed everything.


----------



## cowhornedspike (Feb 11, 2021)

MesquiteHeat said:


> At some point it becomes ethical and responsible. Friend cut apart a MagBlend years ago in 3.5" and when we saw that almost all were 7s and not much else it changed everything.



That was that shell...the next one might have been full of something different...maybe even half full of sesame seeds...that company is a joke when it comes to truthful and consistent loading.


----------



## doehunter (Feb 11, 2021)

Love TSS out of my 10 gauge!!


----------



## Gaswamp (Feb 12, 2021)

hard to find longbeards this year but seeing Federal TSS around


----------



## DRBugman85 (Feb 12, 2021)

Gaswamp said:


> hard to find longbeards this year but seeing Federal TSS around


I'm sure glad I bought 8 boxs of 20 gauge Longbeard and 10boxs of 12 gauge Longbeard on sale on a close out at Academy  & Walmart last year,TSS is available online but not at any stores around here in South Georgia that I can find.


----------



## Gaswamp (Feb 12, 2021)

DRBugman85 said:


> I'm sure glad I bought 8 boxs of 20 gauge Longbeard and 10boxs of 12 gauge Longbeard on sale on a close out at Academy  & Walmart last year,TSS is available online but not at any stores around here in South Georgia that I can find.


where in south georgia r U?


----------



## Ruger#3 (Feb 12, 2021)

I’m so glad I bought several boxes of 20 and .410 TSS before this mess started.


----------



## DRBugman85 (Feb 12, 2021)

Ruger#3 said:


> I’m so glad I bought several boxes of 20 and .410 TSS before this mess started.


I did order 4 boxs of 20 gauge tss to try and they did ok but very expensive and my 870 20 gauge likes Longbeard #6 better with every choke i tried out to 40 yards,got  some 12 gauge tss  on the way just got to try them and see how they perform in my 870 meat gun,At $10.00 per shot I  hope they do gooder than LONGBEARD but if not I keep them for backup.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Feb 12, 2021)

DRBugman85 said:


> I did order 4 boxs of 20 gauge tss to try and they did ok but very expensive and my 870 20 gauge likes Longbeard #6 better with every choke i tried out to 40 yards,got  some 12 gauge tss  on the way just got to try them and see how they perform in my 870 meat gun,At $10.00 per shot I  hope they do gooder than LONGBEARD but if not I keep them for backup.



Use what works for you, this critiquing folks for doing something different than yourself is silly.


----------



## Buford_Dawg (Feb 12, 2021)

The 2 Academys close to me have had Fed TSS available everytime I go.  12, 20 and 410.  And normal pricing....  Also was able to grab a box of Longbeard 20 #6 recently to see how it works in my 20 guage.  The longbeards in my 12 guage are devastating to say the least.


----------



## Beagler282 (Feb 12, 2021)

Academy shipment of TSS and Longbeards arrived at the Columbus store this past Tuesday. By the time I got there at 5:45 pm the same day everything was sold out.


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 12, 2021)

Beagler282 said:


> Academy shipment of TSS and Longbeards arrived at the Columbus store this past Tuesday. By the time I got there at 5:45 pm the same day everything was sold out.


You call them in and I’ll shoot them. We a team ?


----------



## Dustin Pate (Feb 12, 2021)

Bass Pro has .410 TSS in stock right now online.


----------



## Beagler282 (Feb 12, 2021)

kmckinnie said:


> You call them in and I’ll shoot them. We a team ?


That's fine but at least let me see the bird before you shoot him standing behind the bushes. You remind me of this dude when a turkey gets close


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 12, 2021)

Beagler282 said:


> That's fine but at least let me see the bird before you shoot him standing behind the bushes. You remind me of this dude when a turkey gets close


IBBAD !?


----------



## DRBugman85 (Feb 13, 2021)

Gaswamp said:


> where in south georgia r U?


Close to Florida ?


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 17, 2021)

DRBugman85 said:


> Close to Florida ?


That is not your fault.


----------

